# Please Read - Private Messages



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 6, 2006)

A number of people have been replying by email to the private messages that are forwarded to their email address's.  Those replies aren't getting to their intended recipient, but are ending up in our catch-all address.

You -must- log into MartialTalk in order to reply to a Private Message as indicated at the bottom of all messages.
"To read the original version, respond to this message, or delete the message,  you must log in here:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/private.php"

If you don't, the other party won't get your reply.


----------



## Drac (Oct 7, 2006)

Always do Bob...


----------

